# Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut



## Dxlfxn (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
kleine Katastrophe: Stromausfall nicht bemerkt, Truhe voller Fisch
aufgetaut. Das Gefriergut ist weich geworden, es hat allerdings noch Eins dazwischen. Ich schätze die Gesamttemperatur auf knapp über 0 Grad.

Was tun? Alles wegwerfen oder?

Habe irgendwo einmal die Info bekommen, dass der Fisch nur nicht mehr als 4 Grad bekommen dard.


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

sobald angetaut wech damit!


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Hab genau das gleiche vor drei Monaten erlebt.
Kiloweise Fisch aufgetaut. Noch ca. 0°C und schon weiches Fleisch.

Ich hab alles entsorgen müssen weil ich kein Bock auf eine Fischvergiftung hab:c


----------



## MefoProf (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Das ist ja wirklich ärgerlich. Das mit den 4 Grad hab ich noch nie gehört, weiss also nicht, ob das stimmt. 
Ich würde den Fisch zum sofortigen Verzehr an Freunde und Bekannte verschenken und so viel wie möglich in der Küche verarbeiten und dann die "Fertiggerichte" wieder einfrieren. Das geht auf jeden Fall. Ist zwar viel Arbeit, aber dafür muss man das nicht alles wegwerfen und hat es später einfach, wenn man nur noch die fertige Mahlzeit aufzutauen braucht.


----------



## esox_105 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Zur eigenen Sicherheit, sollten angetaute Lebensmittel immer entsorgt werden.


----------



## fjordkobold (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

haha  ha


----------



## Case (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Verschenken. 
Es gibt im Bekanntenkreis immer irgendwelche Leute die Fisch wollen. 

Case


----------



## Nauke (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Hallo,

hatte ein ähnliches Malleur.

Allerdings waren die Tüten im Kern noch fest und die äußeren noch gnorpzig
d.h. noch nicht ganz durchgetaut.
Hab alles so wieder tiefgefrohren und es ist gut gegeangen.

Also alles was voll aufgetaut ist nicht mehr einfieren, was nur angetaut ist
würd *ich* wieder einfrieren.

Gruß Nauke#h

Schade daß ich nicht in deiner Nähe wohne|rolleyes


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*



fjordkobold schrieb:


> haha  ha



Troll dich!


Truttafriend
Boardmoderator


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Fjordkobold
Irgendwie was auf der Leber?
War keine Truhe auf dem Wege von Norwegen.....

Hab nochmal nachgesehen, war hauptsächlich die obere Schicht, darunter ists noch hart.


----------



## Nauke (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Fjordkobold
> Irgendwie was auf der Leber?
> War keine Truhe auf dem Wege von Norwegen.....
> 
> Hab nochmal nachgesehen, war hauptsächlich die obere Schicht, darunter ists noch hart.



wie gesagt, was ganz weich ist wech, deckel zu und alles müßte gut gehen.

Ich übernehme aber keinerlei Garantie. Bei mir hats geklappt und das ist alles#h


----------



## Pirat (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Sei vorsichtig mit angetautem Fisch!!!! Ich würde den ganzen Kram in die Tonne feuern. Eine Fischvergiftung ist nicht lustig.

Also: Hau wech den Sch...ß!!!:v|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Ich würde ja sofort Räucheralarm ausrufen!  Sämtliche Öfen der Umgebung eingeheimst und das angetaute eingelegt. Dann große Räucherparty veranstaltet. Geräuchert hält sich ein paar Tage und meine Mutter hat geräuchertes auch schon eingefroren.


----------



## detlefb (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Deckel zu und durchstarten.
Solange die Stücke nicht im eigenen Saft liegen,passiert überhaupt nichts. 
Bei den Temperaturen um Null Grad setzt keinerlei Verwesung ein, ergo wird es auch keine Fischvergiftung geben.


----------



## Nauke (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sofort Räucheralarm ausrufen!  Sämtliche Öfen der Umgebung eingeheimst und das angetaute eingelegt. Dann große Räucherparty veranstaltet. Geräuchert hält sich ein paar Tage und meine Mutter hat geräuchertes auch schon eingefroren.



Wie Brathering einlegen geht auch#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Nur mal so zur Vollständigkeit:
Ich kenne die häufigen Kommentare, wenn auf der Rückreise "der Fisch angetaut" war. Ich hatte einmal von einem kompetenten Mann gehört, dass im deutschen Fischhandel der Fisch bei einer Kerntemperatur unter 4 Grad + eine Woche als Frischfisch gehandelt wird.
Ich habe auch schon stark angetaute Lachse aus Schweden zu Hause wieder eingefroren, ohne das es Probleme gab. Hier handelt es sich um blitzsaubere, einzeln eingefrorene große Filets. Ich kann mich schwer davon trennen und habe erst einmal 2 als Graved eingelegt. Ich werde heute auch noch einmal einen Profi anrufen ( und natürlich seinen namen nicht nennen ) was der dazu meint.


----------



## Pete (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

ich denke, das oben liegenden sollte irgendwie die nächsten tage verzehrt werden, den rest kannst du bedenkenlos weiterfrieren...erst recht, wenn es sich um temperaturen um 0 grad handelt...was meinst du, was alles so in irgendwelchen großkantinen verarbeitet wird, ohne das davon jemand schaden nimmt...solange die hygienischen bestimmungen bei solchen dingen eingehalten werden...


----------



## atibandi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

ich würde mich pete anschließen!
wegwerfen muß du den fisch auf gar keinen fall!
verzehre die obere schicht den rest laß drinn schmeiß die truhe wieder an und losgehts!
da sollte nichts passiert sein und glaubt mir fisch muß schon verdammt gammelig sein bevor man sich eine fisch vergiftung einhandelt!
aber wenn man sie hat dann ist es nicht mehr so lustig!
grüße matti


----------



## moardin (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Ich denke auch, dass man das wieder einfrieren kann...
Das Argument mit der Fischvergiftung is ja nicht wirklich tragbar, weil man den Fisch vor dem Verzehr sowieso wieder auftaut und der dann ja auch eine Temperatur jenseits des Gefrierpunktes erreicht, bevor er in die Pfanne kommt...
Das einzige Problem wäre höchstens, dass angetauter Fisch Gerfierbrand bekommen könnte (wenn du ihn nicht gerade Vakuumiert hast) - is nicht wirklich schlimm (also nicht bakteriell, oder so), sieht dann nur nicht mehr so frisch aus...


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Moin!

Für die "angetauten" Fische gefällt mir die Fertiggericht Idee 

Für alles was darunter liegt, Stecker rein und Turbofrost go :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

alles angetaute abbraten und dann wieder einfrieren.cu


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

Hallo,
danke noch einmal an alle, die mir hier Rat gaben. Ich habe mir noch von zwei Seiten professionellen Rat geholt. Da der Fisch entsprechend sauber verpackt war, noch eine relativ niedrige Kerntemperatur hatte ist nichts zu befürchten. Erneut runterkühlen und gut ists..

Ist vielleicht auch mal eine Beruhigung für die Reiseprobleme.


----------



## Pete (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

@hans...na das hört sich doch gut an...wäre auch sehr schade drum gewesen...sind bestimmt nicht "nur" dorschfilets gewesen, sondern auch edles "silber", oder?


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gefriertruhenausfall-Fisch aufgetaut*

....und das nicht zu knapp.
Aber Dorsch ist auch sehr lecker. Wäre schade drum.


----------

